# Community > Clubs >  Bay of Plenty Service Rifle Association

## Beavis

We shoot every second Saturday at the Awakeri Shooting Federation. We also sometimes have access to an NRA range on private land for longer range shooting. Our home range at ASF gives us provision to shoot from close range out to 200 meters. We shoot a bunch of core matches at every shoot which are common amongst service rifle clubs throughout the country. We also generally have a fun course of fire set up at the end of each day for something different, which may be a pistol or shotgun shoot, run n gun etc. 

New members and all rifle types are welcome - you don't need to own an AR15 to participate, with the ranges we shoot at and the size of the scoring zones it comes down to who exhibits the most skill and discipline on the day, rather than who has the most expensive and fancy set up. Dust off the old Enfield  :Grin:  

We typically have a theme at every shoot, such as "All American" or "Eastern Bloc" but as above, you can shoot with what ever, you just may not be eligible for the theme trophy or what ever. 

It's a great club and you are guaranteed to meet some good people and enjoy yourself.

PM me if you have any questions.

----------


## Ryan

I really do think that I live in the wrong region sometimes.

----------


## ishoot10s

> I really do think that I live in the wrong region sometimes.


You haven't heard of ASRA? No offence Beavis, but if Ryan is suggesting there's a lack of Auckland SR action, I have to correct that impression, before he starts driving too far! 

Ray.

----------


## Beavis

All good he's onto it

----------


## hunter308

Would love to get involved with service rifle comps once everything is sorted out I may have to look into trying to get an M96 that has not been sporterised

----------


## Beavis

We have a quick working bee to get done before we start shooting. The 100 yard berm needs a fix up, so if you can fit a shovel  and or rake in your wagon please bring with you. Shouldn't take long if we have enough hands on the job. Cheers.

July 13th Shoot - Preparation time 9am. Shooting starts 10am.


Theme: Malaya.                                         

Note: Those that do not wish to compete with a rifle used in the Malaya conflict may shoot the course with any other Service Rifle.

Note 2: Those that can not shoot from a prescribed position for medical or injury reasons, may shoot a match from another position, and this may be noted on score sheet.           

Course of fire. 49 Rounds minimum required (includes 2 sighters shot at each distance)

+ 20 rounds for Match 5


Match 1: Trinity 100y

Ammunition:         15 rounds in 3 x 5 round magazines or clips.

Targets:                  Fig 12

Time:                     1 minute per position

Max score:            75


Match 2: 100y Standing rapid

Position:                Standing

Target:                   Fig 12

Time:                    30 Seconds and 40 seconds for bolt actions

Rounds:                One magazine or clip of 10 rounds.

Max Score:           50


Match 3: 100y Double snap prone

Ammunition:        10 rounds  A cats load magazines 6 and 4 (or 4, 4, 2 if you have 5 round mags)

Targets:                 Fig 12

Time:                    4 seconds per exposure.

Max score             50

 RO will give command to adopt position and load and make ready. On the sound of the hooter fire 2 rounds. You will hear the standby command before the hooter.


Match 4: Sustained fire 200y

Position:               Prone supported

Target:                  Fig 12

Time:                    20 Seconds

Rounds:                One magazine or clip of 10 rounds. (A cats use two mags)

Max Score:           50

Match 5: Pistol or rifle / carbine - Jungle lane shoot

Announced on day. Match 5 does not count towards overall score

----------


## Beavis

Our page is up on Face Book

https://www.facebook.com/groups/397555863711231/

----------


## nwatene

is the bay of plenty service rifle association still running ?

----------


## res

> is the bay of plenty service rifle association still running ?


not sure, but a bunch of the key members were strongly involved in setting this new club up that is growing at a rapid rate Central North Island Gun Club (CNIGC)

----------


## res

> is the bay of plenty service rifle association still running ?


not sure, but a bunch of the key members were strongly involved in setting this new club up that is growing at a rapid rate Central North Island Gun Club (CNIGC)

----------


## nwatene

Sweet thanks

----------

